# Will Linksys USB200M USB/Ethernet adapter work in DTivo S2?



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I just finished hacking my hard drive with the zipper to enable the enhanced features. Was shopping for USB to (wired) ethernet adapters and found a Linksys USB200M at Circuit City. 

Has anyone tried this adapter with a S2 DTivo, and if so are there any issues?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

The Zipper includes the chipset driver for the USB200M version 2, so it should work fine. The version one will always work with a hacked Series 2.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks for the speedy reply! I appreciate it.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Are you sure this adapter works with the zipper? I've installed the zipper on both of my hard drives, and the adapter only shows a power light - no 10/100 activity light. I've tried the adapter in my XP machine, and it works there. I can't ping the Tivos, nor telnet to them from my XP machine.


----------



## cambo357 (Apr 28, 2006)

yes and no. I had read this thread, and others, thinking it did work, and bought one. I ran the zipper, and get zero lights at all. with further research, and help from others here, I learned a thing or three. the USB200M will work, but only AFTER you run the tweak.sh script, not just after the zipper and reintallation/reboot. you have 2 choices. 1. go buy another adapter that works without the tweak.sh script, or 2. use a null serial cable to get a bash prompt. I am making a cable today to do this. 

-Cambo


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks cambo, I'll order the Netgear FA120 as recommended in the zipper install docs, and will return the Linksys unit to Circuit City.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

More good information to know. I assumed that the Zipper would always include the latest USB drivers that the tweak contains. With PTVNet, I only recommend the Linksys USB200M version 1, the Netgear FA120, and the D-Link DUB-E100.

[EDIT]

OK, I found this (from rbautch):



> Bottom line, it should work, but only after running the enhancement script. Which means you need a different adapter to make the initial connection to your tivo.


In order to tell if a USB200M is a version 1, look at the box - if there is no "orange CD" under the box contents on the right side, then it is a version 2, which will not work.


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

Dkerr24 said:


> Thanks cambo, I'll order the Netgear FA120 as recommended in the zipper install docs, and will return the Linksys unit to Circuit City.


I just hacked my HDVR2 last weekend, and used the FA120, works great. I ordered another FA120 yesterday for my Philips, and that's going to be delivered today... so I will be able to hook that one up too.

I really liked this adaptor, also the fact that it's connected with cable and not hanging right off the back, is a much better ideal, keeps the strees of the conector.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah, after opening the Linksys and seeing how fragile the ethernet port is, I wish I had never picked it up. It uses a cheesy popup plug in for the ethernet cable which puts the cable up at a odd angle from the USB device.


----------



## swizzlest (Sep 13, 2003)

I returned my USB200M and picked up a Netgear.

The Linksys would not work before or after the zipper.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

No matter what you do with the USB200M's (return and get a different or whatever) I would also obtain a serial cable. They are invaluable if you loose network access for some reason and need to Troubleshoot or just get the network to work again. 

The first time I tried to get WEP up and running I ended up having to remove the drive and rezipper just because I didn't have one. I did that 3 times in the spam of 2 hours. If I had a serial cable all it would have taken is conneting and going.


----------



## SteveTrek (Aug 3, 2003)

I purchased two Netgear FA120's for my Dtivo's for MRV. They work great! Truely plug-and-play.


----------

